
Show HN: Cross-platform thread/mutex/tss/atomic operations in C - mulle_nat
https://github.com/mulle-nat/mulle-thread
======
mulle_nat
Author here, this is the beginning of a series of related releases. On it's
own it can be useful, but it is possibly not too exciting, if you don't target
Windows.

~~~
jeanlucas
Tracking your project, hope I can help

~~~
mulle_nat
When its all released there will be plenty of open ends left ;)

